# In China but IP address in Iran



## confused4 (Jan 13, 2012)

I was using the internet in China through a proxy program called Freegate, and then later i got a message from Freegate saying that i am not allowed to use it because it is only available to users in China and that my IP address is in Iran. And right after that message I was not able to use Freegate any longer for a while. But i was always in China, never in Iran. How is that possible? is it possible that an ISP in China directed my internet connection through an Iranian IP address in order to block my access to the Freegate proxy? or is it possible that a hacker from Iran intercepted my internet connection? any other ideas, educated guesses, or just speculation? this was very shocking to me, so any ideas or guesses as to the cause of this would be welcome.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Iran has State controlled internet and for the most part it is closed so I have doubts to the iran ip being a legit message.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

Both China and Iran are very big on blocking access to what they consider "bad" sites, who knows what all they monitor and how.
In order to get to a proxy, you still have to go through your IP.

Of course you know that if get caught, you face jail time.

If you reread TSF rules, you will see that we are not permitted to by pass any restrictions placed on your PC, this include the IP.

Our rules are here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/misc.php?do=sknetwork&page=rules

BG


----------



## confused4 (Jan 13, 2012)

Huh? I was not asking for you to bypass any restrictions on my PC. I was asking for ideas as to how i got a message about having an IP address in Iran when I was in China, not Iran. Any ideas?


----------



## Atureena (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi .... that is wierd, I think you should contact your ISP. You didn't mention how you are conected to the internet! the answer will be in where and how you connect to the internet.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Just like your IP you having been posting from to get to us. I have no clue, both the IPs come back to North America. Proxys work that way. Hide your real address. 

BG


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

They may have proxy servers in iran that is why you may have an ip in that locality but as above post states you are posting from somewhere else, that is the whole idea of proxies connect to their servers which are in country a,b or c.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Freegate | Dynamic Internet Technology

You will notice is us based

more info here. I don't see how Iran gets into the mix at all. Message must be a false lead

Freegate User Guide


----------



## Signify (Jan 6, 2012)

All official IP address ranges in the world are registered by region and country. You might have received an address in a network that have incorrectly registered or recently transferred from one LIR in Iran to a LIR in China.
IPv4 Address Allocation and Assignment Policies for the RIPE NCC Service Region — RIPE Network Coordination Centre
Remember Chinas part of Internet is growing like weed and they buy up any spare IPv4 address blocks they can find.

Worst case Freegate do not dynamically (or at least frequently enough) update their location records and have old records.


----------

